
AngelSoft Relaunches as Gust.com, Now Connects Startups To Investors - eaxitect
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/13/angelsoft-relaunches-as-gust-com-now-connects-startups-to-investors/
======
dsl
This is just one more sign that investors fear AngelList. They are becoming
increasingly desperate for anything that makes them not a commodity, and
fragmentation is the only workable plan they have at this point.

